# How I Remove a Bowl Tenon - Video



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

I decided my first turning video would show how I go about removing a tenon on a bowl bottom. It doesn't require any fancy tools, just an easily learned technique that has worked for me for awhile now.

I'm not set up to shoot videos. I just taped my phone to a wall mounted lamp at the lathe and let it go. Please give it a look and let me know what you think. Also, more importantly, let me know if you try it and how you did!


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Video turned out better than I expected. I use the same method for tenon removal, but stop just short of it breaking free, maybe 3/16" diameter left. Then use a chisel to clean up.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have seen a lot of video production that was far worse than yours. Great job! Thanks!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I enjoyed the video because your careful explanation throughout the procedure. Also demonstrates how and why should not be afraid of using a jam chuck. You left the option open to stop turning and remove the nip, sand & finish off the lathe if more comfortable with that!.

Outstanding video thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigJon (Nov 24, 2012)

Good video. What lathe is that?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Madrona, I will give you 10 stars on the quality of your first video. It's so much better than any of the 6 Terabytes of my turning videos. Good job on that aspect. Besides, Ol'e Bill gave your video a glowing critique also.
............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Shady Acres Woodshop (Dec 13, 2015)

> Good video. What lathe is that?
> 
> - BigJon


Jon, it's a Jet 1840 EVS. I just got it and this is the first piece I turned on it. I should probably do a review of it because there were none before I bought mine.


----------

